# Previsões curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Dezembro 2017



## Fil (2 Dez 2017 às 00:06)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## RedeMeteo (3 Dez 2017 às 20:03)

Aviso Amarelo em 4 distritos do Sul devido ao frio


----------



## qwerl (6 Dez 2017 às 18:01)

Alguma chuva prevista para amanhã e sexta no Norte e Centro., a aproximação de uma frente quente vai ajudar a amenizar as temperaturas mínimas. Embora a chuva prevista não seja muita (no máximo 15 a 20mm no Litoral Norte), é muito bem vinda






A partir de Domingo está modelada uma situação bastante interessante, esperemos que se mantenha esta tendência


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 14:53)

Um dilúvio que desaparece em 6 horas.


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2017 às 10:42)

Interacción del chorro polar con el Jet sobre nuestras cabezas y nacimiento de una depresión de profundización repentina (ciclogénesis explosiva). Temporal durísimo en toda Iberia, con especial intensidad en Galicia y litoral norte portugués. Muy peligroso.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

Mais uma saída, a juntar ao vento os valores elevados de precipitação previstos:






Até à próxima segunda-feira temos estas acumulações previstas:


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2017 às 12:40)

Previsão do IPMA actualizada para domingo:

Previsão para domingo, 10.dezembro.2017

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, sendo por vezes forte no Minho a partir do meio
da manhã e gradualmente nas restantes regiões a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) de sudoeste, aumentando
gradualmente para forte (35 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h
a partir do final da manhã.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte (40 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste,
com rajadas até 80 km/h, aumentando gradualmente para forte a muito
forte (45 a 65 km/h) com rajadas até 120 km/h a partir do
final da manhã.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu em geral muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva em geral fraca, tornando-se moderada, por vezes
forte, para o final do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste com rajadas
até 90 km/h, a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do
quadrante oeste, tornando-se gradualmente forte (40 a 55 km/h) de
sudoeste com rajadas até 100 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

Atualizado a 8 de dezembro de 2017 às 12:30 UTC


Vento de 100km/h no Litoral e 120km/h nas terras altas, portanto, e segundo os critérios, alerta laranja por causa do vento nas terra altas.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2017 às 13:12)

Excelente previsão para domingo/segunda, praticamente todos os modelos iguais, mesmo para a região sul, este acumulado em apenas 1 dia é excelente, se fosse sempre assim, estávamos nós bem! 
ECM:




GEM:




Australiano:




Alemão:





Coloquei mesmo os menos conhecidos e fiáveis para comparação. Não coloquei o GFS porque já aqui foi colocado.
Destaque também para o vento que tal como já aqui foi referido, irá ser bastante forte principalmente com a passagem da frente, faz parte, a única solução é prevenir. A AEMET já lançou os avisos para domingo.


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 14:36)

Pek disse:


> Interacción del chorro polar con el Jet sobre nuestras cabezas y nacimiento de una depresión de profundización repentina (ciclogénesis explosiva). Temporal durísimo en toda Iberia, con especial intensidad en Galicia y litoral norte portugués. Muy peligroso.



Depressão em rápida intensificação, sim, mas pelo ECM não constitui ciclogénese explosiva (984hPa  970hPa).

Acho também que o UkMo está a exagerar. 957 hPa?


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2017 às 15:25)

Orion disse:


> Depressão em rápida intensificação, sim, mas pelo ECM não constitui ciclogénese explosiva (984hPa  970hPa).
> 
> Acho também que o UkMo está a exagerar. 957 hPa?



En general para latitudes de unos 60º se considera ciclogénesis explosiva una caída de 24 hPa en 24 horas. Para latitudes equivalentes a las del Mar Cantábrico (44º-45º) se suelen considerar caídas de 18-20 hPa en 24 horas (o 9-10 hPa en 12 horas).

En este caso (entre unos 47º y unos 51º), a la vista de GFS, parece que se van a cumplir las condiciones necesarias entre el mediodía del domingo y el mediodía del lunes:


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 15:32)

Pek disse:


> En general para latitudes de unos 60º se considera ciclogénesis explosiva una caída de 24 hPa en 24 horas. Para latitudes equivalentes a las del Mar Cantábrico (44º-45º) se suelen considerar caídas de 18-20 hPa en 24 horas (o 9-10 hPa en 12 horas).
> 
> En este caso (entre unos 47º y unos 51º), a la vista de los modelos, creo que se van a cumplir las condiciones necesarias entre el mediodía del domingo y el mediodía del lunes:



Sim, vi isso do GFS mas estou cético em relação à última parte do cavamento. Pouco vento para <960hPa.






De qualquer das formas, se acontecer, aconteceu. Se não, erro meu  O problemas é dos franceses


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 15:37)

E para todos os efeitos, o GFS previa 953 hPa 






Prefiro olhar para o ensemble.


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 15:42)

Não deixa de ser um cavamento interessante...






... mas será essencialmente um evento costeiro? Pelo menos em França.


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2017 às 16:12)

Orion disse:


> De qualquer das formas, se acontecer, aconteceu. Se não, erro meu  O problemas é dos franceses







Orion disse:


> E para todos os efeitos, o GFS previa 953 hPa




 953 hPa me parece demasiado, aunque ¿quién sabe?...

Acabo de ver que AEMET ha sacado a las 13:00 (hora española) un aviso especial para el episodio y también habla de ciclogénesis explosiva (me han copiado ):




http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20171208125454_p52tesp1.pdf


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 16:15)

Bom, está fresco na Europa central. Isto sempre influencia a velocidade do vento.


----------



## ruka (8 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

COMUNICADO IPMA (atualizado)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-12-07 13:45:00* e *2017-12-16 13:45:00*
_Assunto:_ Episódio de tempo chuvoso em Portugal Continental
O território do Continente está a ser afetado por um setor quente, originando tempo húmido e ocorrência de precipitação fraca. 

Nos dias 10 e 11, domingo e segunda-feira, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, associada a uma depressão muito cavada centrada a norte do Continente, prevê-se precipitação por vezes forte, e sendo persistente na região Norte, começando na manhã de dia 10, na região Norte, progredindo para a região Centro durante a tarde, e ao restante território na noite de dia 10 para dia 11. Prevê-se ainda queda de neve nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro no dia 11. 

O vento irá intensificar durante o dia 10, tornando-se forte de sudoeste, com rajadas até 110 km/h, podendo chegar a 120 km/h nas terras altas até ao início da manhã de dia 11. 

Prevê-se também um aumento da altura significativa das ondas a partir de dia 10, com valores entre 5 e 6 metros, podendo chegar a 10 metros de altura máxima. 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa 

Para mais detalhes sobre avisos meteorológicos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/
Data de edição: 2017-12-08 18:43:30

Estão emitidos avisos LARANJA relativos a vento, precipitação e agitação marítima em alguns distritos do Continente para os dias 10 e 11.


----------



## qwerl (9 Dez 2017 às 00:32)

Domingo À tarde/Segunda Feira de manhã estão previstas rajadas de 110/120km/h no Litoral e terras altas, principalmente no Norte, vai estar agreste


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2017 às 10:56)

Mapa de ventos do Arome está impressionante, mais que intensidade, a distribuição espacial é valente.
Aguarda-se mais logo nova saída, para ver como vai ser aqui para baixo.
Rajadas de 100 km/h/110 km/h tenho eu aqui na minha zona no pico da nortada violenta no verão, agora o mesmo valor com vento de Sudoeste, o caso pode mudar de figura em termos de estragos.


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

Do que vi não existe aviso para velocidade média do vento no continente. Contudo, existe a possibilidade da ocorrência de ventos sustentados com capacidade destrutiva no litoral. 40 nós = 74 km/h.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 22:36)

O ICON está doido, rajadas...AHAM, 200km/h+ na *Torre, *110km/h no mínimo em todo o litoral e a chegar a 160km/h em alguns pontos do Litoral norte e Sul e Terras altas :


----------



## jonas (9 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

O ECM baixou um pouco as cotas de neve, nas run das 12z:





Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## cool (9 Dez 2017 às 22:49)

Boas.
Se não estou em erro esta saída refere-se a 5ªfeira 14 de Dezembro e não à situação de amanhã.
Espero estar correcto.
Abraço!

PS-refiro-me à carta do ICON


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 22:53)

jonas disse:


> O ECM baixou um pouco as cotas de neve, nas run das 12z:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Com um pouco mais de definição, acumulados de neve no final do evento  (Cota 600m?):


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 22:55)

cool disse:


> Boas.
> Se não estou em erro esta saída refere-se a 5ªfeira 14 de Dezembro e não à situação de amanhã.
> Espero estar correcto.
> Abraço!
> ...


Refere-se á rajada máxima até á data, que ocorre na noite deste domingo


----------



## cool (9 Dez 2017 às 22:58)

Obrigado pela explicação...é de facto uma carta um pouco assustadora para quem vive num monte na Serra de Grândola, embora eu só lá chegue 2ªfeira de manhã.
Thanks again!


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 14:37)

Exagero.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

Acumulados a cada 24h começando pelas 12z de hoje (GFS).


----------



## lserpa (17 Dez 2017 às 20:42)

Orion disse:


> Acumulados a cada 24h começando pelas 12z de hoje (GFS).



Um bloqueio implacável... À pala disso, o grupo ocidental transbordará.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 02:00)

lserpa disse:


> Um bloqueio implacável... À pala disso, o grupo ocidental transbordará.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Se não tenho, ninguém tem


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 15:17)

Pelo GFS00z  (e não só) a maior parte da chuva vai ficar no canal:






O dia de maior precipitação deverá ser amanhã:


----------



## rozzo (22 Dez 2017 às 15:57)

Tenho alguma esperança (muito ligeira ) que antes da passagem da frente (de 25 para 26) possa cair alguma precipitação minimamente apreciável na metade Sul do país...

Alguns modelos apenas dão chuva no litoral Algarvio (sendo o Sotavento mais beneficiado), no litoral Alentejano e na zona de Lisboa/Setúbal entre Domingo (24) e 2ª-feira (25).
Mas outros indicam alguma chance de instabilidade um pouco mais generalizada na metade Sul do país (incluindo grande parte do interior Alentejano) nas tardes do dia 24 e 25 (parece-me mais provável dia 25).

É um bocado tiro no escuro, estamos a falar da influência de uma cut-off pouco significativa, portanto em regime "lotaria" como é normal. Tanto pode dar 0mm no meu quintal, como 20mm no quintal do vizinho, mas quem sabe...
Existe algum ligeiro potencial, pois temos algum (pouco) frio em altitude associado à cut-off, temos bastante humidade no pré-frontal a começar a entrar, e temos o "bónus" do tempo quentinho e se calhar meio ensolarado, que poderá quem sabe gerar alguma instabilidade então nessas regiões.

Alguns modelos dão esse cenário, que sem ser nada intenso nem extraordinário,  caso acontecesse não deixaria de ser uma bela prenda de Natal para essas regiões tão carenciadas de água.
Caso se verifique, não estejam à espera de instabilidade com grandes trovoadas ou dilúvios penso eu.  Mas pelo menos ver cartas de modelos com precipitação fraca/moderada num sector pré-frontal distribuída de forma mais generalizada não deixa de ser um indicador simpático.

Vamos aguardar e esperar que o sorteio da "lotaria" seja favorável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2017 às 21:12)

Segundo os 51 ensembles do ECM para a Véspera de Natal dia 24

Probabilidade para precipitação superior ou igual a 20 mm no dia 24/12/2017






Precipitação máxima para o dia 24/12/2017:






Fonte: AEMET

Não está mal, por isso, aguardar para ver amanhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2017 às 18:26)

*Previsão de chuva forte para seis distritos do continente*
24 dez 2017 18:00

Cinco distritos do litoral norte de Portugal e Faro vão estar sob aviso amarelo devido à previsão de chuva forte, que poderá tornar-se em aguaceiros , no dia de Natal, segundo o Instituto Português do mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

De acordo com o IPMA, os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Aveiro estão sob aviso amarelo entre as 13:00 e as 18:00 de dia 25 de dezembro, devido à chuva por vezes forte, que poderá passar a aguaceiros.

O distrito de Faro encontra-se desde as 15:00 de hoje e até às 24:00 sob aviso amarelo devido à previsão de aguaceiros, que localmente podem ser fortes, acompanhados de trovoada.

Nas previsões mais recentes para o dia da consoada, o IPMA regista precipitação no Sul do país e neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, precisando que os períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no Algarve se irão estender a toda a região a partir do início da tarde. A temperatura mínima deverá subir.

Para segunda-feira, dia de Natal, o IPMA prevê céu geralmente muito nublado, períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros, que deverão aumentar de intensidade e frequência a partir do final da tarde, especialmente no litoral Norte e Centro.

O vento soprará com mais intensidade, com rajadas que podem atingir os 80 quilómetros/hora a partir da tarde nas regiões norte e centro, prevendo-se queda de neve nas terras altas acima de 1400 metros, descendo a cota para 1000/1200 metros no fim do dia.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/previsao-de-chuva-forte-para-seis-distritos-do-continente


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2017 às 18:54)

*Ondas até sete metros põem em alerta comunidade piscatória*
25 dez, 2017 - 18:22

Previsão de agravamento do estado do mar na costa oeste portuguesa a partir do final da tarde de terça-feira e madrugada de quarta.

Marinha e a Autoridade Marítima Nacional alertaram esta segunda-feira para as eventuais consequências da previsão de agravamento do estado do mar na costa oeste portuguesa a partir do final da tarde de terça-feira e madrugada de quarta.

Em comunicado divulgado, a Marinha avança que o alerta é dirigido a toda a comunidade piscatória e da náutica de recreio que se encontra no mar, especialmente a norte do Cabo da Roca, bem como a toda a população em geral que frequente as zonas costeiras ao logo de toda a faixa litoral oeste.

De acordo com as previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) é estimada forte agitação marítima dos quadrantes de noroeste, com altura das vagas que pode chegar aos 6 e 7 metros de altura em alto-mar, com especial incidência a norte do Cabo da Roca a partir do final da tarde de terça-feira e durante a madrugada de quarta-feira.

A agitação marítima forte deverá começar a diminuir ao longo da madrugada de quinta-feira, 28 de dezembro.

Desta forma, a Marinha apela à população em geral é recomendado que se abstenha da prática de passeios junto à costa e nas praias, bem como da prática de atividades lúdicas nas zonas expostas à agitação marítima.

Já aos pescadores lúdicos de pesca à cana, a Marinha aconselha cautela, evitando pescar junto a zonas de arriba nas frentes costeiras atingidas pela rebentação das ondas.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/101510/on...m-alerta-comunidade-piscatoria?utm_source=rss


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

*Informação especial.

Superfície frontal fria associada à tempestade Bruno*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2017-12-26
13:08 e 2017-12-27 15:00


A depressão Bruno encontra-se a sudoeste das ilhas
Britânicas e irá deslocar-se gradualmente para leste.Portugal
continental será afetado, entre o final da tarde de hoje e as
primeiras horas de amanhã, pela passagem de uma superfície frontal
fria associada a esta depressão, com aumento da intensidade do
vento, ocorrência de precipitação e aumento da agitação
marítima.*O vento será moderado a forte, com rajadas até 80 km/h,
podendo atingir 110/120 km/h nas terras altas das regiões Norte e
Centro. A precipitação atingirá todo o território, sendo mais
intensa nas regiões Norte e Centro.Na costa ocidental, os efeitos da
depressão Bruno sentir-se-ão até dia 28, com ondas de noroeste com
4 a 5 metros, atingindo 5 a 6 metros a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro,
amanhã, dia 27.*Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica
para os próximos dias

consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa


Para mais detalhes sobre avisos meteorológicos

consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Ter, 26 Dez 2017 13:08:10

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Dez 2017 às 15:34)

*Proteção Civil do Porto corta trânsito na Avenida D. Carlos I até quarta-feira devido ao mau tempo*
26 dez 2017 14:24

A Avenida D. Carlos I no Porto, junto à Foz do Douro, vai ser hoje cortada a partir das 18:00 devido às condições meteorológicas adversas previstas até quarta-feira, com ventos e agitação marítima fortes, anunciou a câmara municipal.

Com o Porto “sob aviso laranja a partir do final da tarde”, está também prevista “agitação marítima forte entre a meia-noite as 15:00 horas de quarta-feira”, com a “ondulação de noroeste a variar entre os cinco e seis metros, podendo atingir os 10 metros de altura”, refere ainda o comunicado publicado no portal da autarquia.

“A Proteção Civil Municipal recomenda, assim, à população que tome as devidas precauções, apelando ao respeito pelos perímetros de segurança e cortes de trânsito que serão estabelecidos junto da orla costeira e acessos aos molhes, nomeadamente na Avenida de D. Carlos I”, lê-se ainda na nota informativa.

A Câmara do Porto, através do Departamento Municipal de Proteção Civil, “continuará a acompanhar permanentemente a atualização destas previsões, implementando todas as medidas preventivas e de segurança adequadas, e difundirá os avisos que se julguem necessários”, conclui o documento.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...carlos-i-ate-quarta-feira-devido-ao-mau-tempo


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2017 às 09:48)

Frente razoável prevista para o último dia do ano, no Noroeste muitas regiões irão certamente ultrapassar os 300 mm mensais


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Dez 2017 às 16:23)

Esta confirmada esta beldade?!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2017 às 17:15)

*Aviso à população. Cinco recomendações por causa da agitação marítima*
30 dez, 2017 - 14:58

Ondas podem atingir os cinco metros em toda a orla costeira durante os próximos dias. Protecção Civil deixa cinco recomendações aos portugueses.

A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) avisa a população para as possíveis consequências do agravamento da agitação marítima previsto entre as 12h00 horas de domingo e as 06h00 horas do dia 2 de Janeiro.

As ondas podem atingir entre quatro a cinco metros em toda a orla costeira durante os próximos dias.

A ANPC adverte para a “possibilidade de inundação de áreas mais vulneráveis” e em “construções urbanas subterrâneas”, bem como de danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas devido à força do mar.

Cinco recomendações à população

Porque prevenir é o melhor remédio, a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil deixa cinco recomendações à população.

• Evite atravessar zonas inundadas, no sentido de precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos escondidos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas

• Proceda à fixação de elementos soltos, nomeadamente em estruturas de apoio de praia, placards de sinalização ou publicidade, bem como outras estruturas suspensas ou montadas ao ar livre

• Tenha especial cuidado ao circular a pé ou de veículo junto à orla costeira e a zonas ribeirinhas mais susceptíveis de sofrerem galgamentos costeiros, evitando, se possível, atravessar, estacionar ou permanecer nesses locais

• Abstenha-se de praticar actividades relacionadas com o mar, como sejam a pesca desportiva, os desportos náuticos e os passeios recreativos à beira-mar

• Evite a prática dos tradicionais banhos de ano novo e outras acções de natureza análoga.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/101858/av...por-causa-da-agitacao-maritima?utm_source=rss


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2017 às 20:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 23:35)




----------



## JTavares (3 Jan 2018 às 15:34)

Existe o tópico de Janeiro.


----------

